# Can't view tildes through ssh



## puntocom (Jan 27, 2012)

Hello, I'm using a FreeBSD server for mail so I log in through ssh, I have set up my language this way:


```
export LANG=es_ES.ISO8859-15
export LC_CTYPE="es_ES.ISO8859-15"
export LC_COLLATE="es_ES.ISO8859-5"
export LC_TIME="es_ES.ISO8859-15"
export LC_NUMERIC="es_ES.ISO8859-15"
export LC_MONETARY="es_ES.ISO8859-15"
export LC_MESSAGES="es_ES.ISO8859-15"
export LC_ALL=es_ES.ISO8859-15

export MM_CHARSET=ISO-8859-15
export CHARSET=ISO-8859-15
```
added this in /etc/login.conf

```
:umask=022:\
	:lang=es_ES.ISO_8859-1:\
	:charset=ISO_8859-1:
```
but I can't still read tildes in my emails (but I can write them) and system messages. When I start vi I read something like:

nuevo archivo: lï¿½nea 1

I have tried to connect to ssh in a xterm and from the console. I can't find the solution, some help would be greatly appreciated.

Kind regards, 
   Puntocom.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 27, 2012)

I would try to switch everything to UTF-8. Setting LANG and LC_ALL should suffice (after unsetting the other LC_xxx, of course).


```
export LANG=es_ES.UTF-8
export LC_ALL=es_ES.UTF-8
```
.


----------

